# Where have all the regulars gone?



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like KB is going the way of Nookboards. Lots of new members, "Authors". They are everywhere. Older favorite members don't seem to post anymore. Used to be the place to be. Even the free books in the book bazaar are 99% Authors pushing each other as no self promotion is allowed.LOL Used to get great free Amazon books, now 1%. Check it out, most of the posters have their books in signature, and are pushing books from their friends, more authors. Last 2 items in today's bazaar are a great example!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Many of us are still here.. but KB has been around almost 4 years, people can move on as changes in life happen.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I can understand Tabitha's point. I haven't been to the Nookboards, but I joined the KB in October 2008, and I've seen a definite (and probably inevitable) change in tone of the place. We seem to be overrun with self-pubbed authors who can't seem to post a message without some reference to the fact that they are an author. I turned off the signature display a long time ago.

Maybe I'm looking at the past with my patented Rose-Colored Glasses™, but Things Used to be Better in the Old Days, when you could talk about a book without someone jumping in and informing us that they wouldn't have done it that way in their book, or starting a topic that clearly seems to be market research.

Put it down to my getting my membership card in the Curmudgeon's Club when I hit 65 years of age a few years ago.  

But I miss Bacardi Jim, LuckyRainbow and a few others. They were entertaining.

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh I miss a few of the old members too. For new authors, I figure there is a learning curve for them, and they will "Learn to use the Force of KB" correctly over time. I totally agree with the thinly veiled market research questions, but that has been an ongoing problem for as long as I can remember. Many of us have gotten up in arms multiple times about the Book Corner being used as a target research market.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Life changes. Just have to make the best of it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, I miss many of the "Old Guard" as well, and don't really think it's wise for someone pushing books to jump in on a thread complaining about people pushing books jumping into threads. Go figure. But everyone knows what a curmudgeon I can be.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it's just a busy time of year.  Sorry to be another dreaded "author" here, but I still find value with being here and have been making a real effort to come back and chat.  I just have two book projects going right now, so things are crazy.  I am betting others are just busy, as well.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I do understand what Tabatha is talking about.  I was gone from the boards for awhile, involved in work, etc. and when I came back was very surprised that KB seemed to be taken over by authors and that all threads had to do with writing and author "stuff".  So much so that I now limit myself to this and one other thread.  Sorry authors, but I am very tired of self and all other types of promotion that serve only you and the person you're trying to impress.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

One thing that I have noticed, and this is a direct and probably inevitable consequence of growth, is that there is a very narrow breadth of topics allowed on the Let's Talk Kindle page.  Almost everything now belongs somewhere else.  So, it is hard to just check in and quickly get a taste and move on.  Of course, the alternative would be that new posts would scroll off the front page way too fast to be seen.  So, it isn't that I think there is a solution, but definitely some growing pains.

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

This might stray from the topic, but this reminds me of how I felt a couple of years ago when someone put up a thread on a message board I belonged to where they mentioned all the "Regulars" and then people chimed in to list who they were. I was a bit hurt that my screen name was not mentioned by anyone as a regular, when I had been going to that board on a daily basis for several years. I guess over time I was reading the board more, but posting less. Even though I felt like I was a "Regular" and knew all the other regulars, nobody really even knew I was there or knew who I was. I had gone from a frequent poster to a lurker without realizing it! It really woke me up to something I should have known - that even though I think I know people on the internet, I only know what they want me to see, and vice versa. That experience predated Facebook - which is such a strange phenomenon. I now know WAY more about people and their business than I should! And I have to be careful to guard my own privacy... Interesting!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I think maybe one reason there seems to be so much more posting by the authors versus "regular" members now is that most of the hoopla over the Fire and Touch has quieted down, but we haven't reached the stage of speculating about what Amazon's got in the works for the next new addition or upgrade.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I do see what Tabitha sees. I think what irks me the most is the inability of some authors to take off their author hat and just talk to people as people. I am always baffled that some just can't post without putting in their posts somewhere little things like, ....my characters, .....when I was working on my book, ...........that is why I chose to write this in my book.........etc. I think you get the idea. 

It just baffles me. Its very rampant now in the book corner, which makes a lot of threads nothing but more opportunity to sell. 

The inability to talk just as a reader, without mentioning ones own book is what baffles me. 

We are all people here, but we aren't all authors. I can't connect to a person that comes at me right away with veiled comments about a product they are trying to sell. That is really what it comes down to with me. I can't see the person behind the ads. 

Then there are those that never even venture out of their cave so to speak, which sometimes to this "old timer" feels like we aren't worthy to hang with, unless we are authors or customers to be sold too. 

We are all people, there is plenty to talk about besides mentioning what we do for a living all the time. But maybe that is just me.


----------



## JD_Richard (Feb 22, 2012)

Since signing on last month, it's been an interesting to crawl and stumble as I learn what KB is and is about. Wanting to help jmiked find named friends, I googled their usernames and kindleboards. Here is what I found about one. I found this about the other, with a clickable link quote from 2008. The clickable quote implies the two are RL acquaintances.

I don't know what happened and have no control over it. I greatly respect the person(s) that maintain this platform, on which the links exist, and on which we converse. I also see what you are missing and don't know how to purposefully reconcile that with these boards.

The second link is definitely . . . _alive_. There is an extremely intimate, social, family feel there in sharing a fight for new life (the preemie) and vulnerabilities all bound by an undertone of knitting. It astounds me that it was borne of a platform to do with Kindles, because there is not a single mention of the product or what the product coveys to its users on that second thread. There are no rules and no order to that kind of outpouring--like love and war. Nevertheless, thank you for sharing enough of a clue for me to understand what you may miss.

Perhaps BTackitt said it best about changes in life. I also like the Brownies saying, "Make new friends, but keep the old. One is silver and other's gold." Please be forgiving of my kind in our missteps, as we all must be in discovering ourselves part of something that may have been used other than intended.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

There has definitely been a change. I think my biggest dissapointment is that even though I enjoy many of the authors...there has been a clearly expressed opinion by many of them that they feel KB exist to serve indie authors. It definitely was not this way at the beginning when it was all about the the wonder of the Kindle and ebooks.

But now that Kindles and ebooks are commonplace it may be natural not too have as much to discuss about them. I do however feel the reader to author ratio here is approaching 1:1 and I find returning to check posts less compelling every day.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

JD_Richard said:


> Since signing on last month, it's been an interesting to crawl and stumble as I learn what KB is and is about. Wanting to help jmiked find named friends, I googled their usernames and kindleboards. Here is what I found about one. I found this about the other, with a clickable link quote from 2008. The clickable quote implies the two are RL acquaintances.


BJ and LR were married, I believe. When BJ left, so did LR. BJ was entertaining, but he could occasionally rub people the wrong way. I looked around after he left and found he had been ejected from at least one other place, a computer games forum. I can't say I know exactly what went down here (and I'm not really interested), but I have every confidence that Harvey did what was proper and necessary. He's got one of the better-moderated boards around.

Mike


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"gone to flowers everyone....."
"oh when will they ever learn"
"oh when will they ever learn....."


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Suppose it depends on you you mean as regulars.

Some of my favorites post less often, just because they've become busier. (ex. Amanda Hocking was very active at one point, but with all the success flowing her way the last year, I know she's way busier than she was before that.)

The "Two Davids" are still around, but very busy.

Barbiedull isn't as active as she used to be for whatever reason, and she was hilarious there for quite some time.

Not all authors are just here to self-promote, so let's not paint with too broad a brush.

But yeah, the tone has changed across the boards; the popularity of KB has drawn a lot of new members. Some hang back and learn the community before becoming too active. Others jump right in and just post to promote. Others strike a balance.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I've been around here for years. Still visit several times a week , although I'm probably not well known. 

I think some of the people have adjusted with technology as well. Maybe they now primarily use a Fire, iPad, or some other device. I know I still read on my K3 several times throughout the week, but my tablet is probably used more these days. Seems like the Fire board is still getting a lot of responses these days.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's partly it for me, I was no mobileread and then came over hear after getting annoyed with that site.  Posted a ton for a while, but have cut back a lot since getting an iPad 2 last march (though I still post a decent amount as I'm at a computer a ton and like goofing on forums! ).  That relegated my Kindle to just staying on the nightstand and getting read in bed only.

And Book Corner is often just marketing research type of threads, and threads discussing the same topics over and over so it's gotten a bit stale.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I remember I used to be able to click on Show Unread Posts daily and view the latest posts that way, but now if I do that I see mostly Writers Cafe posts and such that as a non writer I'm not interested in. Now I have to check my favorite sub boards individually, which is not as nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Is there no room in this discussion for a category of "regular authors" who have all but abandoned any pretense of using Kindleboards as a promotional tool? I haven't been participating in the A Song of Ice and Fire reading group here for the last six months because I've been trying desperately to squeeze a couple bucks out of jason10mm.

But the point of this thread matches the general tone I've been picking up for a while now--that authors are more of a nuisance than a benefit here--and I've just removed that last vestige of promotion, my signature, because of it. Maybe my sales will slip a little, and maybe I'll put a simple few-word link in to my author page or something at some point, but my dad always told me to be part of the solution, not the problem. I'm here and have been here to be a person, and I'm not asking for money from any of you.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I remember I used to be able to click on Show Unread Posts daily and view the latest posts that way, but now if I do that I see mostly Writers Cafe posts and such that as a non writer I'm not interested in. Now I have to check my favorite sub boards individually, which is not as nice.


Ditto!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Is there no room in this discussion for a category of "regular authors" who have all but abandoned any pretense of using Kindleboards as a promotional tool? I haven't been participating in the A Song of Ice and Fire reading group here for the last six months because I've been trying desperately to squeeze a couple bucks out of jason10mm.
> 
> But the point of this thread matches the general tone I've been picking up for a while now--that authors are more of a nuisance than a benefit here--and I've just removed that last vestige of promotion, my signature, because of it. Maybe my sales will slip a little, and maybe I'll put a simple few-word link in to my author page or something at some point, but my dad always told me to be part of the solution, not the problem. I'm here and have been here to be a person, and I'm not asking for money from any of you.


It's not really an anti-author thing, at least for me....the problem is that "authorship" was pretty much becoming the only thing here. There is little left but authors talking about their books and writing and publishing. Its not neccesarily bad or wrong....but I am unlikely to log in or check the "Kindle Author's Board"


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

* sigh. 

Not all authors, some. I double checked my post and yes, that is the word I used, some. 

I hang with authors in threads all the time, there is along standing historical romance thread in the book corner and many many participants are authors. But they are there as readers, like me. Because I always assume to be a writer, one has to be first a reader. 

I got to know these nice folks as people. I know they are also authors and they don't have to tell me that. I get to talk to the person, the reader, the passionate fan of something. 

That is all I am trying to say. There has been a large amount of authors coming to the board. Nobody is saying this is bad, it just is. So when stuff annoys, it annoys more since there is more of it. Its a matter of numbers. 

But for me its just mostly being baffled and bewildered at those that have that need to work into posts everywhere author tidbits. I just don't get it. *shrugs. It gets old after a while and since there are more, it happens more often. 

When you come out and hang out with everyone foreverjuly I think its great. But you know that there are those that never do. And when they do it feels like an agenda. Again, some not all, obviously. 

Some people never go to the writers section, they have no interest. So if someone only hangs out there, how would they ever get to know them. There have been so many threads there, that I think would have been great in other sections of the board like Not Quite Kindle. Lots of those conversations would be more inclusive outside of the writers section. Just my 2 cents. 

Of course things change, but sometimes people want to talk about those changes and ponder. Is all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

To clarify, I'm really not accusing anyone of being absolutist with their rhetoric. We're all savvy enough to recognize that there are offenders and those who draw within the lines. People come to the boards for different reasons, and if an individual's reason is solely to talk about being an author, you're probably better off if they do stay in the Cafe.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have noticed the slow down here for a while. Mainly I think that the newness of e-readers is wearing off and as they become more mainstream people do not need to go to bulletin boards to do as much research and learn how to use their devices. I also think that the main focus is one device, the Kindle.

I am posting more and more at Mobile Reads. It is simply easier to discuss more sensitive topics, like DRM removal, ISP blockers, and the like. They have strict rules about what you can say but there is plenty of room to have the discussion. Toss in a larger number of posters because the site is set up to discuss e-readers in general and attracts people with all sorts of devices increases the number of posters. 

I have no idea how more authors have affected the site. There have only been a few who have randomly popped up in threads to post one line and then pitch their books. For the most part, I have found the authors to be willing to participate in many conversations and not try and use every post to sell something.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> To clarify, I'm really not accusing anyone of being absolutist with their rhetoric. We're all savvy enough to recognize that there are offenders and those who draw within the lines. People come to the boards for different reasons, and if an individual's reason is solely to talk about being an author, you're probably better off if they do stay in the Cafe.


I guess I need to stop clicking on unread posts option because I don't see the Board divided up, I just see all the new posts and the majority are in the Cafe, so it seems like it has taken over


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Part of the problem is that, after awhile, you get tired of seeing the same questions over and over and over. Not putting down the newbies, but us oldies have seen it many times and it get rather boring. And look at the Not Quite Kindle - all you see is one word post or change one word ... in a word ... BORING! I've been a member since 2008 and I'm just not noticing much new. Even the Fire forum is beginning to repeat. 

But I still hang out here for a few minutes at least, most days.  By the way, is *anyone* writing something other than romance and/or vampires?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I would think that this much hasn't changed:

Authors who stay on-point wherever they're posting are probably as welcome as anyone else.

When I want to talk about author stuff, I post in the Writer's Cafe.

When I want to talk about Glee, I go to that thread... and I don't mention my books, I just talk about whether I liked or disliked that week's episode, or other GLEE-related stuff.

And so forth...

I doubt the signatures bother most reasonable people, so long as when an author is in, say, the Android thread, he or she talks about Android stuff and not their latest novel. 

Just my guess.

I don't think KB has gone the way of a certain retailer's community boards in terms of hostility to authors... yet, anyway... so long as authors stay on point. Which is a GOOD thing to do anyway.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I guess I need to stop clicking on unread posts option because I don't see the Board divided up, I just see all the new posts and the majority are in the Cafe, so it seems like it has taken over


Same here. I don't mind or care really about the author stuff, I'm just a tad annoyed I can no longer effectively click on "Unread Posts Since Last Visit" anymore. ;-)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm still here, still reading my Kindle...

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm still here, trying to get people into chat....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its midterms and I have been in a house without WiFi.

I still see a lot of the regular post. Noticed a slight decrease in updates of threads but out happens especially with the improving weather

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Scarlet I would totally be chatting with you if I had Internet on my computer now. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been here for 256 days now...



Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been here for 256 days now...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I thought you'd been here a lot longer than that!
(not that you're old or anything.....)

I wonder if I can see my join date....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> There has definitely been a change. I think my biggest dissapointment is that even though I enjoy many of the authors...there has been a clearly expressed opinion by many of them that they feel KB exist to serve indie authors. It definitely was not this way at the beginning when it was all about the the wonder of the Kindle and ebooks.
> 
> But now that Kindles and ebooks are commonplace it may be natural not too have as much to discuss about them. I do however feel the reader to author ratio here is approaching 1:1 and I find returning to check posts less compelling every day.


This. And this...



hsuthard said:


> I remember I used to be able to click on Show Unread Posts daily and view the latest posts that way, but now if I do that I see mostly Writers Cafe posts and such that as a non writer I'm not interested in. Now I have to check my favorite sub boards individually, which is not as nice.


It's not that I don't like authors - if I didn't I wouldn't have a Kindle. But I do wish I could somehow "filter" the areas I'm not interested in. Going through 10-15 pages of "unread posts since last visit" just isn't appealing.

Nookboards was a bit of a different story (I used to post there, still check it occasionally) - the original owner sold it, and the new owner made some changes that made the board less appealing, and the regular Nook owners pretty much deserted it for the most part. Now probably 90% of the posts there are from authors - and any new folks asking actual Nook-related questions are hard-pressed to get answers from more that one or two folks.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I thought you'd been here a lot longer than that!
> (not that you're old or anything.....)
> 
> I wonder if I can see my join date....


ouch....I found it 10/28/2008
I think that was still when Harvey was MIA (and didn't even OWN a Kindle!!) and no one was actually running the place. Leslie (I think it was her) was dragging people off the "Forum That Shall Not Be Named" before they were eaten alive, but couldn't fix anything here.

Those were the days.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I thought you'd been here a lot longer than that!
> (not that you're old or anything.....)
> 
> I wonder if I can see my join date....


I Joined October 26, 2008. I was the 72nd person to join. But I've been online on KindleBoards for just over 256 days....

Betsy


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I Joined October 26, 2008. I was the 72nd person to join. But I've been online on KindleBoards for just over 256 days....
> 
> Betsy


I haven't even been on for that many hours


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I Joined October 26, 2008. I was the 72nd person to join. But I've been online on KindleBoards for just over 256 days....
> 
> Betsy


Total time logged in: 35 days, 17 hours and 15 minutes.

Probably 2/3rds of that is in the Writers Cafe.

I've made some efforts to post elsewhere, though. I love the Glee thread, for example. And the Doctor Who thread.

And the Stephen King thread. 

Plus I post reviews of books I've read once in a while.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit I always get a bit of a chuckle about when people reminisce about the 'good old days'. It's like my dad using his childhood experience of carrying his little brother on his back through 2 feet of snow to get to school. . . meant to be a lesson of something, but I'm not sure we ever got it!

Places change.

The world changes.

Active members in message boards change.  

Honestly, I've signed on to various boards over the years, they were interesting for a while and then the discussions just seemed to repeat and repeat.  This is the only one I stuck with for more than 6 months.  Yes, there's still repetition, but there's also enough new -- hey people publish new books every day -- that I've not gotten bored with it.

As to the folks complaining that self-promotion seems rampant all over the boards, please do report posts you think are self-promotional. Frankly, I haven't seen it, though we do periodically have to steer new members to the right place for that sort of thing.  Promotional posts in the wrong place are dealt with pretty quickly once we know of them.

But, remember, people are allowed to have signatures -- there are size restrictions -- so if they are what bother you, you should turn signatures off.  

Within the body of a post, they should not be even mentioning their books/blogs/websites outside the bazaar -- this includes people who produce books, accessories, or Fire apps.  Promotion ONLY is allowed in designated areas.  We in the Mod Squad do try to read every post, but we're human. So let us know -- politely  -- if you notice something that seems wrong.  We do check out every reported post.

As to navigating the board. . . I pretty much NEVER use the 'show new posts' links.  If I've been away for more than a couple of hours, the list is just too long to efficiently work through.  Instead, I pick a board and go to the oldest post with a new tag, read it and scroll 'previous' or 'next' from there.  On boards where I don't WANT to read every thread, I can scan thread titles and open any that look interesting in a new tab, and then mark the board as read.  Then I look at the tabbed threads and close the tab as I finish each one.  

This way I can ignore the silliness when I haven't got time to deal with it -- there's a LOT of silliness in NQK which is sometimes exactly what I want, and . . . .sometimes not.   And, as a moderator, it helps me keep better track of what forum I'm in so I know whether the self-promotional post I'm reading is allowed or not! 

In the beginning I read every thread. . . . .don't do that any more. . .but I do still find most of the Corner threads interesting as well as those in LTK and Fire Talk.  And I do at least check out every thread in the Bazaar.  Have had a few books catch my eye that way.   I check out accessories threads periodically and pick and choose threads in NQK to read.  Which has all led to more than 212 days of time on the boards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To add on to Ann's comments, there IS a way to create a bookmark that shows the new posts in selected Forums....I'll see if I can find the thread that talks about it...

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've also seen a change in Kindleboards, there just doesn't seem to be as active overall as it used to be.  But like others have said, Kindles have become so much more commonplace now and pretty easy to navigate and use.  I first found KB when I got my Kindle 2 a few years ago, and not nearly as many people had one as do now.  I really don't notice the author promotions because I don't ever go to those threads.  I have noticed that several people I used to correspond with a lot are no longer posting, but I think that has a lot to do with other social media, in particular Facebook.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, count me as one still loving my K3 (now known as the Kindle Keyboard).

I've had it for about a year and a half and still have plenty of memory left over to fill up with new content.

I know some people view our world as growing smaller after the introduction of the iPad, iPad2 and now the...well, they're calling it iPad now, not iPad3, but we all know it's iPad3, right?

It's a nice device. You can read books on it. And as the latest Amazon commercials point out, you can buy a Kindle Fire and two Kindle Touch readers and still spend less than the lowest-priced current-gen iPad.

It's a different device, a different market, and it's not a dedicated eReader. Comparing iPad and Kindle Fire is fair; comparing iPad and a regular Kindle isn't quite so fair, because iPad is backlit and built to do way more than read books on.

And I believe there's big audiences for both. And even enough folks left over to leave room for Nook/Nook Touch/Nook Color/Nook Tablet users galore.

The eRevolution's still gathering steam, folks.

Over at Jim Shooter's blog, they're talking about Cory Docotorow's outdated ideas of giving away eBooks for free to sell the physical print books, and how that might be a model for comics to succeed.

That was before eBooks proved they can create their own success stories without the help of print, like Amanda Hocking, John Locke, and several others.

All this stuff might seem old hat to those of us who've been around more than a year; but I tell you, the traditional print world still hasn't realized it's been gutted. It's standing there looking down at its midsection, just starting to realize that lightning-fast ninja called eBooks actually didn't miss... it's noticing the blood start to seep from the wound... but the top half hasn't slid off the bottom half just yet.

Which is a very gross, Frank Miller/Quentin Tarrantino way of saying that to us this eBook movement is old hat... but there's a lot of folks still to join us.

So I think a flood of new faces can be a good thing. Folks who are just now asking the basic questions we asked 18 months or more ago...

...when those new visitors stop showing up? Then maybe we've reached market saturation.

We're not there. Not yet.

I love my K3. I might someday move to a color eReader... if they make one that isn't backlit. That's my hoped-for product announcement for Fall 2012 from Amazon... the non-backlit Fire 2. For $149. 

But if it takes more time to get there, I'm not worried. I'd be happy to upgrade someday to a Kindle Touch if my K3/Kindle Keyboard ever kicks the bucket.

Cuz personally, I don't wanna read books on a backlit Kindle. I like the idea of the Fire... but I want a screen without glare. Having color is secondary to avoiding glare.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out if I'm regular or irregular...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out if I'm regular or irregular...


even worse you can be "regularly" irregular or "irregularly" irregular



Spoiler



I didn't just make that up either
Heart rhythms are classified as regular, regularly irregular, or irregularly irregular. 
Skipping every 3rd beat is regularly irregular for example


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Is there no room in this discussion for a category of "regular authors" who have all but abandoned any pretense of using Kindleboards as a promotional tool? I haven't been participating in the A Song of Ice and Fire reading group here for the last six months because I've been trying desperately to squeeze a couple bucks out of jason10mm.
> 
> But the point of this thread matches the general tone I've been picking up for a while now--that authors are more of a nuisance than a benefit here--and I've just removed that last vestige of promotion, my signature, because of it. Maybe my sales will slip a little, and maybe I'll put a simple few-word link in to my author page or something at some point, but my dad always told me to be part of the solution, not the problem. I'm here and have been here to be a person, and I'm not asking for money from any of you.


I hear you.

I don't do any promoting myself here except in the forum that it's allowed in.

Don't know why people just can't get along. I think most of my books aren't even of interest in this forum except maybe one, and it's more for Authors.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lambert said:


> I hear you.
> 
> I don't do any promoting myself here except in the forum that it's allowed in.
> 
> Don't know why people just can't get along. I think most of my books aren't even of interest in this forum except maybe one, and it's more for Authors.


And yet, it could be argued that your second sentence is, by definition, promotion. Oh, you didn't mention any specific title, but the fact that you said you don't promote, makes it clear that you're an author. 

Jason's post, which you quoted, is the same sort of thing. . . . several sentences saying he's not going to promote -- which means he definitely draws attention to the fact that he's an author in a thread on a board outside the Book Bazaar. 

I think those kinds of throw away comments really rub some people the wrong way. Your overall post would have been just as good without that second sentence and it wouldn't have had even a whiff of promotion about it. And Jason didn't need to announce that he was removing his signature links; he could have just done it.

Just an observation.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

And your last post would of been better without and sentences. I am reader as well. Bought many books I found on this board. Don't think I will be coming back now.

Some people are too rude here.

Bye.

Lambert


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I honestly don't think it has anything to do with the authors. I think it has to do with the slow down of new people asking questions and then getting involved in other threads. They keep things vibrant. Let's face it, once you have your covers and bags there is only so long before you stop checking the accessories thread. The number of users out there diminishes the need for people to stop in and ask questions. 

I am not surprised. A bit sad but not surprised.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just read through the whole thread for the first time (I've skimmed it) and to address a couple of practical matters....

There was a comment about posts being moved from Let's Talk Kindle...things get moved from there because it's for talking about Kindles themselves.  Discussions about books will get moved to the Book Corner.  Questions about using the Kindle will get moved to Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting.  Other discussions may get moved to Not Quite Kindle if they have nothing to do with the Kindle itself.  (Personally, I think this thread should be in Not Quite Kindle as it is about KindleBoards, not Kindles. *shrug*)

The Writers' Café is very active.  I think that's a good thing and am happy that our member-authors find it a great place to hang out.  But yes, it means that the generic "show new replies" link above will have a lot of Writers' Café posts.  A couple of tips have been given for browsing the individual boards.  Another one--if you go to our home page -- www.kboards.com -- when you look at the boards there, if the "page" icon to the left of each board is dark, that means there are unread posts in that board; if it's light, there are no new posts in that board.

Also, you can bookmark a link that will show you all new posts in selected boards, for example all but the Writers' Café.  Back in a minute with that link.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Tam said:


> That experience predated Facebook - which is such a strange phenomenon. I now know WAY more about people and their business than I should!


I don't know that I know way more about my Facebook friends than I should, as most of them post as if people already know the story. I often still don't have a clue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Corrected!
OK, here's a link that shows all new replies for the following boards (the number is the board identifier that the forum software uses):
Let's Talk Kindle (1), Fire Talk (80), Accessories ( 8 ), Book Corner (9), Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting (2), Not Quite Kindle (4), Buy, Sell, Trade & Barter (5), Special Deals & Discounts (11)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=unread;all;boards=1,80,8,9,2,4,5,11

Other boards that you might want to add:
Reviews (26)
Book Bazaar (42)
Photo Gallery (10)
Introductions (3)
Kindle Apps (53)
Other Readers (54)
Apple Devices (56)

Don't see a board you want to add, such as one of the book klubs, or the Writers' Café? Go to the home page for that board and see what the board identifier is. For example, here's the link to the Book Klub for _A Song of Fire and Ice_:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,65.0.html

The link tells me that board identifier number is 65.

Add it to the above link, with no spaces between it and the comma before. Take out any that you don't want to see.

So this link adds the Book Klub to the orignal link above:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=unread;all;boards=1,80,8,9,2,4,5,11,65

And this one is only Let's Talk Kindle, the Book Corner, Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting and Not Quite Kindle:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=unread;all;boards=1,9,2,4

You get the idea. (A side benefit of looking at the board identifier numbers is you can see the order in which KB was built. It's like an archeological dig.  )

Then add it to your bookmarks. Easiest way is to build the link, paste it into your browser, and once there, mark it as favorite or bookmarks. If you know how to add it to the "Bookmark Bar" on most browsers, it will be as readily available as the current "Show all unread." If you don't know how to add it to the Bookmark Bar on your browser, and want to, let me know.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh how neat. Thank you so much Betsy.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

that is awesome!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome, Betsy!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I just pop in here, the Book Corner, and Not Quite Kindle. I should be going to the Song of Fire and Ice Book Klub but I haven't. (Sorry folks...I'll come back - promise!)

I'll read new posts on threads I'm interested in and ignore any I'm not. Especially generic thread subjects like "Do you...?" "Can we...?" - You get the picture.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I enjoy the diversity of posts....and the look into the minds of the authors in the Writers' Café...    Scary though it can be...  

I can't pick and choose as much as I'd like   but I don't find it difficult to overlook the posts I'm not interested in.

Another tip:  if there's a particular board that you aren't interested in, periodically go to that board and "Mark Read" (upper right side of the topic listing) which will mark all the posts as read and only the new ones from that point on, until the next time you click it, will appear in your "Show All Unread Posts" listing.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And yet, it could be argued that your second sentence is, by definition, promotion. Oh, you didn't mention any specific title, but the fact that you said you don't promote, makes it clear that you're an author.
> 
> Jason's post, which you quoted, is the same sort of thing. . . . several sentences saying he's not going to promote -- which means he definitely draws attention to the fact that he's an author in a thread on a board outside the Book Bazaar.
> 
> ...


 

So much for trying to make a nice gesture to those who are feeling trod upon.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

For those who are not regular:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> So much for trying to make a nice gesture to those who are feeling trod upon.


Ann was giving some examples of how it looks to people who want to hang garlic and wave crosses at the windows. Oh, wait....that's for vampires. *digs out the manual again.*

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> For those who are not regular:


Thanks for using the KB link, Jeff. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann was giving some examples of how it looks to people who want to hang garlic and wave crosses at the windows. Oh, wait....that's for vampires. *digs out the manual again.*
> 
> Betsy


or vampire authors? so it would work on one of the Davids but not the other.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for using the KB link, Jeff.
> 
> Betsy


Just trying to find a way to make Harvey a rich man while keeping everyone else regular.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was a frequent poster a long time ago and I wil tell you why I significantly reduced my participation. First there were few real questions left. We all knew how to work everything, and new folks had a large database of answers they could search through. Once you've talked about a topic 50 times it becomes boring. The second reason is probably more about my reaction to certain things on the board. There was a period a couple years ago when certain posters became very political. That turned me off big time.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Oh how neat. Thank you so much Betsy.


Thank you, Betsy! That's exactly what I was looking for. I can make that my bookmark link now &#128516;


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm here; MEMBER #153 SINCE:  October 28, 2008.  This is my family.  Friendliest forum ever.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I have been a member since March 2009 when I followed one of Leslie's breadcrumbs over here.  I tend to be a little more lurker than poster as you can see by my post numbers (some have far surpassed me   ). I am sure I am not the only one.

I have noticed that the activity here varies and sometimes there are not as many interesting topics as other times.  And yes, with new members posting more and some members disappearing or reducing their presence, KB has changed.  But I don't think it is good or bad, it is just a natural progression IMHO. I think this is one of the best forums out there and I love you all....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading this thread makes me verklempt.  Y'all are great.  KB is still the best, and it's the members that make it.  Thanks for all the kind words for the forum!

Betsy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I used to attend a group each week. I really enjoyed going, the people were friendly and I was always approached by people asking me how my week was and I felt included and really had an enjoyable time. Then some people moved out, the dynamics of the group changed, and I started feeling like I wasn't "getting" anything out of going anymore. 

Then one person told me they go each week with the thought, "What can I do for others?" rather than "What can others do for me?"

This totally changed my attitude and my weekly experience. I started initiating conversations. I began seeking out others, looking for ways to make the weekly group better for everyone else. I began to be less concerned about myself and more concerned about others.

I can't tell you how enriching this became. I saw the group in a much different light. I got to know people I hadn't known. I joined in conversations I wouldn't have otherwise. I left each week even more uplifted than I had before.

I'm not trying to criticize or be preachy, just sharing that experience. If Kindleboards isn't what you want it to be, maybe try to initiate more conversations...things you'd like to talk about. Maybe get to know some new people. Sure, there are a lot of authors, but some of us are nice.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the filters Betsy, thanks!  Unfortunately, I seem to be doing something wrong.  When I follow the link or copy/paste it, I only get the first forum in the numbers.  In your example, I'm only getting Let's Talk Kindle, the others after the semicolon don't show up.  Anyone have a clue what I'm doing wrong?  Is there a filter setting somewhere I need to check?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let me double check...maybe it's me.


EDIT:  Oops!  Supposed to be commas where the semi-colons are and I thought I tested it.  Will fix in my OP....

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

That works!  Thanks


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

KB had certainly evolved over the last few years but I don't have any complaints. I've been around since Nov. '08 so I've seen most of the change. I do miss a few of the "old regulars" but not all.

I still check in daily but have never been a big poster. In the past, I've always tried to help out with questions but I haven't kept up with the technology so it's no longer possible to do that. I also don't like to post if I'm going to say the exact same thing the last 15 people said.

I don't have a problem with our indies. I enjoy reading some of their posts in the writers cafe. I find the business side of writing fascinating! I enjoy their "brag" threads. It makes me happy to see their success and I almost feel I'm a part of it just by being here at KB. I will even occasionally comment if I feel like they are missing the readers POV.



Victorine said:


> I used to attend a group each week. I really enjoyed going, the people were friendly and I was always approached by people asking me how my week was and I felt included and really had an enjoyable time. Then some people moved out, the dynamics of the group changed, and I started feeling like I wasn't "getting" anything out of going anymore.
> 
> Then one person told me they go each week with the thought, "What can I do for others?" rather than "What can others do for me?"
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it is fair to ask about the long-time members.
I joined just before the K2 was delivered.
Guess I followed Leslie's breadcrumbs as well as others.
I enjoyed some like BJ (who was incredibly talented graphically) but was also put-off by him.  Was sorry to see his wife be loyal to her man and go too.  And then we lost some incredible members because of it - Robin Goodfellow and eventually Vampy.
but
There were others that just seemed to fade away. Like chynared21 and NeverSleepsAWink and more recently Sugar and Sailor.  Some have deceased like Dona.
Hey people who are passionate about their toys (Kindles and books) eventually have to go back to work and their families.
And sometimes you want to know about something but once you have that knowledge, the site becomes less useful.
I love the "new" members.  Since the site mgmt has restricted "author-talk" to the Bazaar and Cafe, the remainder of KB has been fine.
Sure most posts today occur inthe Cafe, so use the techniques that Betsy showed us.  I personally find checking on responses to my posts (I post in threads that interest me) to handle most of my needs. And I skim around here and there to find new subjects of interest.
But I made a lot of friends with the "original" authors - Like Jeff Hepple and Margaret Lake, and Mike Hicks, and Ed Patterson and so many others.  But I have enjoyed finding new ones - like the two Davids. Both write good books and are a gas.  Victorine provides such nice balance.  And I love Chris Marks and Carolyn Kephart.  I have discovered Brendan Carroll and R.J.Keller and Thumper.  And I have fouind a jewel - A. Sparrow.  
More recently I found Sara Meine - makes Amanda Hocking look like the children's books that they are (IMHO).
And Monique Martin and Dawn McCullough White and D.A. Boulter and Kathy Bell and Ian Hocking just make my day.
I love going into the Bazaar and the Cafe and just reading threads.  Sometimes I will post - if I feel that I can add anything, or just to be social.
I believe that the mods are overworked (and definitely underpaid) and I have great affection for them.  And yes it is true that I do not always agree with the decisions made or the sometimes curt method in which a problem is handled. But you know what?  I respect and love them for the incredible job they do of herding us cats.
This is a virtual family for some of us.  We hurt when a member dies and also when some member has a "real" family problem.  We sometimes share these issues and try to help - come look at the stop smoking thread.
So I have written a lot of words.  Many of you already know how I felt.  But if you didn't then I hope this helped with something, somehow.

Just sayin.....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And this is a general post, not directed to anyone, but, I think the mods here do an amazing job herding the 60,000+ people here on KB when if you think about it there are really only a handful of them.

I've taught school. It's difficult keeping 30 kids in line. I can't imagine trying to do it here. Yes, some people get feelings hurt, some have thin skin, some go away, some are asked to leave, but all in all, this is an amazing place to be.

(Although I have to admit I wish people used the search functions more.)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> (Although I have to admit I wish people used the search functions more.)


Or read the User's Guide.  

I agree, the moderators do a great job.

Mike


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure if I'm a regular but I havent been around much lately because....I have so many books now! 

I've had my Kindle since June and spent lots of time here finding out about new books, new authors, sources for books in my favorite genres, and got loads of recommendations and links to bargains.

In my preferred genres, I seem to have acquired (or already read) lots of the really good books and authors, so not looking as much anymore. 

Now I'm reading!

And with the emergence of the new K's in November, there are fewer topics on accessories for my K3 in that forum...plus I already have my K all tricked out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> (Although I have to admit I wish people used the search functions more.)


Bear in mind that the Google search option, for some reason, brings up a lot of WAP and Printer pages, which are usable if you know how (edit the URL*). Also, the Google results are still not very useful for large threads, as they don't seem to bring you to the post you want. Or they don't bring me there, anyway. 

And that if you don't use the exact search term that was used in the thread, you won't find it.

I often have trouble finding threads I know exist because I can't remember the exact phrasing....

And a lot of new kindle users aren't necessarily used to forums.

Y'all are patient, just sayin'.

Betsy

_*Editing the URL: if one of the search results is 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=printpage;topic=47242.0
remove the "action=printpage;" so that it reads http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=47242.0 
If one of the search results is a mobile (WAP) page 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=1585.0;wap
just remove the ";wap" http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=1585.0 )_


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or they don't bring me there, anyway.
> 
> And that if you don't use the exact search term that was used in the thread, you won't find it.
> 
> I often have trouble finding threads I know exist because I can't remember the exact phrasing....


You're not alone Betsy. Same thing happens to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> You're not alone Betsy. Same thing happens to me.


It's why it doesn't bother me when other people ask questions that have been asked before. Maybe they tried searching.

Now the fact that so many things are explained in sticky threads and people ask questions when there's a sticky right above their heads in the same forum....THAT makes me roll my eyes! 

But that's okay, too.....


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I used to log onto KB every day, but now I come around less frequently and lurk more than participate.  It isn't just KB; I also made a conscious decision to try to spend less time online b/c it was cutting into precious reading time!    But I do love that I can come here to read what others are saying about Kindles and ebooks in general and to complain about the mean ol' publishers and occasionally find a fix to any Kindle troubles.  

Betsy's suggestion on how to customize the Unread Topics page is going to be really helpful to me.

One thing I miss a lot is going to Book Corner to discuss books with other readers the way I used to be able to do.  But overall, this is a great forum and there's a reason why it's the only one I've ever signed up for.

Great work, mods!

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read similar comments about the Book Corner several times in this thread. If anyone wants to have discussions with readers, I don't really know what's stopping them. There are a lot of book discussion threads. If the book, author or genre you want to discuss isn't being discussed, start a thread.

Here's another suggestion: turn off signatures. Then, when you're discussing a book/author/genre in the Book Corner, you won't know at a glance who is an author and who isn't (except for those who have "Author" in their username ) and can judge them solely on their posts. If they are posting "I thought of _Lord of the Rings_ when I was writing my opus" feel free to report them, as that is NOT posting as a reader. Otherwise, authors are readers and book lovers too, and have plenty to contribute. Skip the threads you're not interested in and participate in the book discussions. There are plenty of them. Just my .02 worth.

Betsy


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I've never been one to post frequently in any message board community I've been a part of, but that's my personality.  In face-to-face conversations, I'm fairly quiet, too.

But I think certain sections of this board, like Let's Talk Kindle! have become more cyclical.  If a new product is being rumored, then there's a lot more speculation, then who all is ordering, then there's the reviews and troubleshooting when the new product is out.  The thing is, Amazon has addressed a lot of the issues that were previously discussed on here, and given us Kindles for all types of situations: the Fire, the Touch, the old-school Keyboard, and the DX. We still don't have a non-backlit color screen, but that may or may not ever become a reality.

Also, the Kindle is no longer as new as it once was.  Yes, there are still people who are new to Kindle but for many of us, we've gotten comfortable with the product and no longer have the same questions that we once did.  

At some point, when the same conversations were getting recycled, I started to feel like my responses were a broken record.  So, I personally avoided re-answering the same questions and let others (newer posters) answer after a while.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I joined KB after the (in)famous Oprah sale on K1s a few years ago. I think I found the site through one of Leslie's Amazon posts. 

I am guessing I was probably considered more of a "regular" in the early years, but the evolution of KB has nothing to do with why I posted less frequently as time marched on. I kept the K1 for a while and the "excitement" wore off. I still used it daily, but there was only so much I could post and contribute when I was being left behind by the K2, K3, DX, etc. Now I have a K4 and a Fire, so I'm current again and more in tune with today's products. 

I remember the "good old days" too. With that said, I think the current incarnation of KB is still great, just different. But of course it's different. That's inevitable. The Kindle was more or less a niche product in those days. Now it's its own industry. 

Back then, yes, there was less of everything. Less indie authors, so we got to "know" them more. Less topics and posts (but there were repeat questions even back then - don't fool yourselves, folks). Less of everything. It made KB feel like more of a small, close-knit community, sure. Of course those of us who were around then might feel nostalgic and pine for those more intimate days. But that couldn't last and no one should have expected it to. It was inevitable that the Kindle would blow up and become a huge phenomenon, and that means more users and obviously more KB members. If that hadn't happened, the alternative would've been no new Kindles and *gasp* maybe no KB. I know which one I prefer.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I was active on ebook boards back when Palm Pilots were the ebook reader of choice. There was a lot to discuss: Fifteen or twenty competing formats, the high prices of readers, the whole RocketReader saga, and the advent of this weird new display called "e-ink" that might or might not have a future. 

Now it kind of seems like, as far as Kindle is concerned, Amazon has it pretty well worked out. The Kindle works and works well and intuitively, and that does leave less to talk (and gripe and speculate) about.

I think it's mainly a matter of the Kindle becoming *less* of a novelty item and *more* of a household appliance. (Is there a ToasterBoards anywhere?)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I think it is fair to ask about the long-time members.
> I joined just before the K2 was delivered.
> Guess I followed Leslie's breadcrumbs as well as others.
> I enjoyed some like BJ (who was incredibly talented graphically) but was also put-off by him. Was sorry to see his wife be loyal to her man and go too. And then we lost some incredible members because of it - Robin Goodfellow and eventually Vampy.
> ...


Aw Geoff, you rock 
Dawn


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

WHERE HAVE ALL THE REGULARS GONE
(With apologies to Peter, Paul and Mary)

by Craig Hansen


Where have all the regulars gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the regulars gone?
Long time ago.
Where have all the regulars gone?
Trad-pubs signed them, every one.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the trad-pubs gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the trad-pubs gone?
Long time ago.
Where have all the trad-pubs gone?
Gone for Kindles, everyone
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the Kindles gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the Kindles gone?
Long time ago.
Where have all the Kindles gone?
Gone for iPads, every one.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the iPads gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the iPads gone?
Long time ago.
Where have all the iPads gone?
Gone to recyclers, every one.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the recyclers gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the recyclers gone?
Long time ago.
Where have all the recyclers gone?
Gone to regulars, every one.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the regulars gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the regulars gone?
Long time ago.
Where have all the regulars gone?
Trad-pubs signed them, every one.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?


----------



## J.A. Mock (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I hope to be a regular whale in the future but right now I'm a polliwog getting his fins wet!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I must say this discussion is giving me one hell of a deja vu. I'm definitely not a regular here (though I can easily imagine myself sticking around here), but I was a regular on an online gaming forum for several years. When I first joined, it was loads of fun, and I really enjoyed the community. I quickly got to know the regulars and would often get in touch with them outside of the board.

But after a couple of years, things changed. Old people left, and the new people joining weren't half as interesting, focusing only on promoting their own stuff but never taking the time to take part in discussions. Despite this, I stuck around, and found that despite my misgivings of the "newbies", many of them turned about to be good forum members after they'd lingered for a while. Of course, this was only a single board with no sub-forums or anything, so everything was all jumbled into the same place.

I very much doubt this will happen to KB. Authors are required to keep their promotion in the designated area to prevent the other discussions from being buried underneath, and the moderators are doing an excellent job keeping things in order.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

only so much one can talk about when it comes to a kindle..I pretty much frequent the Book Corner section  now


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> only so much one can talk about when it comes to a kindle..I pretty much frequent the Book Corner section now


I don't know. I've been around since K1 and there is a lot to talk about. Especially as new Kindles are released and new KBoard members pop up. I don't come as much because between work and reading, I just don't have as much time. I'm trying to get back into the swing of things by using Tapatalk to stay in touch, but life definately gets in the way. I'm also just as passionate about my Kindle(s) and my last hold-out family member just got one.  Even my grandkids are Kindle Fire users.

I think that a lot of us just turn into lurkers while some became legends. The world goes 'round....


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I think that a lot of us just turn into lurkers while some became legends. The world goes 'round....


Mostly this! ^^ 
It does take more of an effort to post than to lurk, and since there are more people on KB, it also takes more time to slog through the posts. I find I can not use the "show unread posts since last visit" feature anymore, there are just too many posts. I do have a system though for going through the boards, it just takes more time now.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to post a ton here, probably too much for many members... but had a pretty rough 2011 and didn't spend a lot of time online. I have definitely been in lurk-mode for most of the past year at least. I find it funny that the first time I come back and actually start browsing (as opposed to viewing replies to my posts) I see this thread at the top of the first page. 

KB is awesome! 

***EDIT***
After browsing for a few minutes, I can see at least one aspect of the boards that may be turning people away and that is the plethora of erotica book covers and risque profile pics. Wow. Just started reading the thread about Battle Royale vs The Hunger Games and on the first page saw links to books about golden showers and gangbangs. 

Sad.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

911jason said:


> ***EDIT***
> After browsing for a few minutes, I can see at least one aspect of the boards that may be turning people away and that is the plethora of erotica book covers and risque profile pics. Wow. Just started reading the thread about Battle Royale vs The Hunger Games and on the first page saw links to books about golden showers and gangbangs.
> 
> Sad.


I have to agree here, that is one area that has really changed. I am constantly ad-blocking avatars and books now. I'm sure that a couple of members have stopped checking in as much because of this.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> I am constantly ad-blocking avatars and books now.


Yeah, I started doing this quite some time ago when the indie authors and self-pubbers started showing up. I do have the avatars enabled sometimes, though.

Mike


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

911jason said:


> After browsing for a few minutes, I can see at least one aspect of the boards that may be turning people away and that is the plethora of erotica book covers and risque profile pics. Wow. Just started reading the thread about Battle Royale vs The Hunger Games and on the first page saw links to books about golden showers and gangbangs.
> 
> Sad.


Well, there's this bit in the Forum Decorum thread:



Harvey said:


> No posting of pictures that are not "parent-friendly". Use your judgment. The mods get the final say - but please accept that we want every page on this site to be viewable by all ages.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> Well, there's this bit in the Forum Decorum thread:


Exactly Jeroen. . . . .and if a member feels like something crosses the line. . .do please report it. We can't necessarily see EVERYTHING and rely on members to let us know if they see something that's fishy. The Mod team discusses all such reports and Harvey has the final say.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder about signatures and avatars.  I just went and switched off both.  Most avatars are quite clever, but I don't want to see everyone's expensive boob jobs in all their glory.  This is easier than having to complain about them individually.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Thanks for the reminder about signatures and avatars. I just went and switched off both. Most avatars are quite clever, but I don't want to see everyone's expensive boob jobs in all their glory. This is easier than having to complain about them individually.


what!!?? *how do I turn avatars back on again?*.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Sure got some attention from the guys.  

I have only seen a couple, but it was more than enough for me.  They usually are clothed, but just a bit too prominent and pushed out there just to make everyone really notice.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm one who has drifted away. I did use the "see new posts" link and it was mostly author discussion about which I have no interest. Maybe I will check out the other suggestions for reading this forum.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

(shrugs) It looks to me like the vast majority of the discussion is in the Writer's Cafe. That is cool and a perfectly logical turn of events but it is not of interest to me. Not a big deal, things evolve and sometimes you move on because it it.

I do not think it is good for the Authors that most of the discussion is happening there. While it is great for them to be sharing info, it does limit how many people are reading their posts and learning about their books.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If you pay attention you even will see cameo visits by some of the old members - Sailor actually posted once in the past week.

So keep watching this space......


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I do not think it is good for the Authors that most of the discussion is happening there. While it is great for them to be sharing info, it does limit how many people are reading their posts and learning about their books.


I think it's great that authors talking about their books is limited to the Cafe. Honestly, I'm not interested in a constant barrage of people advertising their books or in reading their self-referential posts ("well, in _my_ book I did it _this_ way...").

Mike


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm finding myself visiting and posting much more now that I have my fancy new bookmark to show me new posts only in the categories I'm interested in. It's really making a big difference! Thanks again, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Another useful link that I use is
http://www.kboards.com/live/

which shows posts live as they happen. You can pick out the "happening threads" and click on "new" for a thread, a members name to see the latest posts by that member, the board to see posts in that board or, near the top, your PMs, all from this page.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am assuming that Authors are interested in discussing things outside of books and hence could start more conversations in other boards. Call me silly, but I think that Authors drink tea, coffee, use rice makers, enjoy purses, and might even be able to spark an interesting discussion or two on things like attitudes towards copyright law, piracy, and the like. I am glad that they have a place to discuss being authors, that makes sense, and I know some branch out. Hanging out mainly in the Writers Cafe is not going to help sell their books because most non-authors don't check there.

The topics at Mobile Reads are all over the place and involve many different folks. I do think that it means that Lets Talk Kindle might need to be given a little bit more leniancy in what topics are discussed there. I don't check the book corner and would not find Harry Potter info there. The fact that the books are now available could easily have been left in the more general area and would have attracted more eyes. Perhaps renaming the section would help. I know that I have started several topics and found them in areas I do not frequent and wondered how many people really check into those areas.

Any way, that is my two cents.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm still here lol just browsing for interesting conversations life is busy right now and so far 2012 has been difficult.  So I don't post or get to read like I like too. hoping that changes


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> *911Jason*, I'm sorry you had a difficult year. You've been missed. You could never post too much.


ITA


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Another useful link that I use is
> http://www.kboards.com/live/
> 
> which shows posts live as they happen. You can pick out the "happening threads" and click on "new" for a thread, a members name to see the latest posts by that member, the board to see posts in that board or, near the top, your PMs, all from this page.
> ...


How totally entertaining.
I did not know this existed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey posted about it at some point...I collect these things...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I'm finding myself visiting and posting much more now that I have my fancy new bookmark to show me new posts only in the categories I'm interested in. It's really making a big difference! Thanks again, Betsy!


I agree - I put that link on my Firefox toolbar so it's easy to find. Much mo' better!! Thanks Betsy!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought about this a lot before responding..  I can only speak for myself - but when I first got my Kindle - I needed a lot of help understanding how to use it,  was anxious to read all the reviews about the device, covers, etc..  and it was just a lot of fun sharing my new found love with everyone.  As the years have gone by - I realize I don't need a gazillion covers,  and I don't have as many technical issues with my kindle.  When I do stop by - its in Book Corner since I still am very interested in others' book reviews, recommendations, etc.  I  suspect some of us have progressed to the same point as I have.    For those that are new - I'm sure they pour over every post which they should.  There is so much to learn here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The topics at Mobile Reads are all over the place and involve many different folks. I do think that it means that Lets Talk Kindle might need to be given a little bit more leniancy in what topics are discussed there. I don't check the book corner and would not find Harry Potter info there. The fact that the books are now available could easily have been left in the more general area and would have attracted more eyes. Perhaps renaming the section would help. I know that I have started several topics and found them in areas I do not frequent and wondered how many people really check into those areas.
> 
> Any way, that is my two cents.


PC--

Thanks for your thoughts.

Mobile Read, being a forum that covers all ereaders and ereader issues, has a single sub board for Kindles, and so, many topics are grouped there. That works for them. They, like us, don't believe in too many sub-forums. Being a dedicated Kindle forum, our needs are a bit different, though we also don't believe in too many sub-forums. I believe our structure works for most members here. By and large, we get more compliments than complaints about our organization.

Let's Talk Kindle has always been for the discussion of the Kindle device, its past, present and future. I don't see that changing. As for the HP books, there were threads started in Let's Talk Kindle about their availability; those were rightly moved, in my opinion, to the Book Corner, where the people who frequent that forum were likely to see them. And signposts were left behind in LTK that would be readily visible to any who use the "new" indicator to browse that forum. Leaving book discussions in LTK would mean that people who go to the Book Corner for information would possibly not see them. *shrug*

Using the bookmark convention discussed earlier in the thread gives you the best of both worlds. A well-organized forum for new folk and a way to custom-browse new threads across the forums that interest you.

My .02 worth in return. 

Betsy


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

I just saw this thread and I find it fascinating. I have a question to those of you who've been around here for a while: Did you find that KB went from being mostly readers to being mostly authors?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am lazy, the bookmark thing is too time consuming for me, and I suspect others. 

Most of the discussions I particapte in at MR are in the General Discussion and News section. I guess I see Let's Talk Kindle as more General Discussion/News then just Kindle discussion only. But that is me. The moving of topics seems to have picked up in the last 6 months or so. Maybe it is that more people had been posting in the right areas and fewer are now or maybe it is because you guys decided to be more vigilant in catagorizing things. I do think one of the side effects has been a decrease in the amount of conversation because you have lazy people, like me, who don't use bookmarks and don't want to scroll through 6 pages of new topics to find the few that are of interest, and who don't naturally think "Big new release happened let me check the Book Corner."

If we have an area to discuss technical help and the Fire and book announcements and accessories, I don't really see that much of a need for a specific Kindle board. Something more generic e-reader based might help to spur conversations that are important (DRM, Copy Right Law, Law Suits, Comparison Shopping) and would generate more conversation. Then again, the aversion to discussion DRM and all that type of fun might be a good reson to leave things as they are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd be happy to create the link for you....  

But I do see discussions comparing the Kindle to other readers (i.e., comparison shoppingi) in Let's Talk Kindle now, and that seems an appropriate place.  And no, DRM discussions aren't appropriate here,    gotta leave something for those other forums.    Not sure what you want to discuss about law suits and copyright law?  We do have a general discussion board--Not Quite Kindle.

Betsy...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

IB said:


> I just saw this thread and I find it fascinating. I have a question to those of you who've been around here for a while: Did you find that KB went from being mostly readers to being mostly authors?


It seems like, but its probably just that they post more


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They went over there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Showing this again for those who missed it...

OK, here's a link that shows all new replies for the following boards (the number is the board identifier that the forum software uses):
Let's Talk Kindle (1), Fire Talk (80), Accessories ( 8 ), Book Corner (9), Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting (2), Not Quite Kindle (4), Buy, Sell, Trade & Barter (5), Special Deals & Discounts (11)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=unread;all;boards=1,80,8,9,2,4,5,11

Other boards that you might want to add:
Reviews (26)
Book Bazaar (42)
Photo Gallery (10)
Introductions (3)
Kindle Apps (53)
Other Readers (54)
Apple Devices (56)

Don't see a board you want to add, such as one of the book klubs, or the Writers' Café? Go to the home page for that board and see what the board identifier is. For example, here's the link to the Book Klub for _A Song of Fire and Ice_:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,65.0.html

The link tells me that board identifier number is 65.

Add it to the above link, with no spaces between it and the comma before. Take out any that you don't want to see.

So this link adds the Book Klub to the orignal link above:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=unread;all;boards=1,80,8,9,2,4,5,11,65

And this one is only Let's Talk Kindle, the Book Corner, Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting and Not Quite Kindle:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=unread;all;boards=1,9,2,4

You get the idea. (A side benefit of looking at the board identifier numbers is you can see the order in which KB was built. It's like an archeological dig.  )

Then add it to your bookmarks. Easiest way is to build the link, paste it into your browser, and once there, mark it as favorite or bookmarks. If you know how to add it to the "Bookmark Bar" on most browsers, it will be as readily available as the current "Show all unread." If you don't know how to add it to the Bookmark Bar on your browser, and want to, let me know.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I am lazy, the bookmark thing is too time consuming for me, and I suspect others.
> 
> Most of the discussions I particapte in at MR are in the General Discussion and News section. I guess I see Let's Talk Kindle as more General Discussion/News then just Kindle discussion only. But that is me. The moving of topics seems to have picked up in the last 6 months or so. Maybe it is that more people had been posting in the right areas and fewer are now or maybe it is because you guys decided to be more vigilant in catagorizing things. I do think one of the side effects has been a decrease in the amount of conversation because you have lazy people, like me, who don't use bookmarks and don't want to scroll through 6 pages of new topics to find the few that are of interest, and who don't naturally think "Big new release happened let me check the Book Corner."
> 
> If we have an area to discuss technical help and the Fire and book announcements and accessories, I don't really see that much of a need for a specific Kindle board. Something more generic e-reader based might help to spur conversations that are important (DRM, Copy Right Law, Law Suits, Comparison Shopping) and would generate more conversation. Then again, the aversion to discussion DRM and all that type of fun might be a good reson to leave things as they are.


I'm lazy too - that's why Betsy's link (now my bookmark on my toolbar with a couple of tweaks) was perfect for me. It eliminates my weeding through the new posts on boards that don't interest me, and lets me just see the ones that might interest me. I guess we all show our laziness in our own way.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

IB said:


> I just saw this thread and I find it fascinating. I have a question to those of you who've been around here for a while: Did you find that KB went from being mostly readers to being mostly authors?


Membership or posts?
There are more non-author members, but the authors are more vocal.
(The authors will tell you that they are readers too!)


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

sherylb said:


> Membership or posts?
> There are more non-author members, but the authors are more vocal.
> (The authors will tell you that they are readers too!)


Sherylb, Good point. I'm such a newbie here that I didn't parse my own question enough. So you're saying that you think there are far more non-authors, but the authors post the most? (And yes, I agree that authors are readers. If not, "down goes Frazier!")

Anyway, my follow-up question would be, if authors post the most by far, is KB really an authors' website? I came here to learn about indie publishing and to meet other indie authors and, for that, it's been great. Already, I've PMed with some interesting authors and hope to meet more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, KindleBoards really is still about Kindles.  Everything that happens here, including the structure, is set up to benefit Kindle owners.  The Writers' Café, though, is definitely an author hangout...

Betsy


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, KindleBoards really is still about Kindles. Everything that happens here, including the structure, is set up to benefit Kindle owners. The Writers' Café, though, is definitely an author hangout...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, Thanks for replying. I was hoping you'd chime in! I tend to frequent The Writers' Cafe so that's probably why I have a skewed view of the KB world.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

But let me say that as a non-author, non-admin (just a reader with a Kindle), I like it that authors are hanging out in the Cafe and posting in the Bazaar... I get to find out about neat new books this way.
And I have met some incredible people who have written some incredible books.

Just sayin......


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> I used to post a ton here, probably too much for many members... but had a pretty rough 2011 and didn't spend a lot of time online. I have definitely been in lurk-mode for most of the past year at least. I find it funny that the first time I come back and actually start browsing (as opposed to viewing replies to my posts) I see this thread at the top of the first page.
> 
> KB is awesome!


Sorry to hear about your rough year, Jason. Glad to see your post, though...I'd been wondering if you were still on KB.

N


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

I read 'regularly' but don't post much - because I guess I don't yet feel part of the 'club'    I have only had my kindle for a few months - how long, I wonder, before I become a regular? Sounds like hard work but a fun challenge! Take care, everyone - I enjoy reading all your posts!

Best,
River


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Sorry to hear about your rough year, Jason. Glad to see your post, though...I'd been wondering if you were still on KB.
> 
> N


That's the great thing about history -- it's in the PAST! 2012 has already been a great year and I only see it getting better! Glad to be hanging out with my friends here again, too!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

911jason said:


> That's the great thing about history -- it's in the PAST! 2012 has already been a great year and I only see it getting better! Glad to be hanging out with my friends here again, too!


Well I believe that all of us are REAL glad you are able to actively post with us again.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Geoff!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> Glad to be hanging out with my friends here again, too!


We're glad to have you back and that your life's improving.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> We're glad to have you back and that your life's improving.


and we're glad you're posting again too....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm still here...well, I am a relatively recent regular...but I have really enjoyed chatting with people in here.  I am in a particularly good mood for a Thursday.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for the bookmark tip to limit the "new posts" to just a few threads Betsy! This makes it so much better for me to keep in touch with issues I am interested in. 2011 was a pretty tough year, actually, so was the last part of 2010. Hopefully on the up now.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I think it is fair to ask about the long-time members.
> I joined just before the K2 was delivered.
> Guess I followed Leslie's breadcrumbs as well as others.
> I enjoyed some like BJ (who was incredibly talented graphically) but was also put-off by him. Was sorry to see his wife be loyal to her man and go too. And then we lost some incredible members because of it - Robin Goodfellow and eventually Vampy.
> ...


This is why we love you. (just sayin...)


----------

